# Migration stops here!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Flood it and they will stop....
Prepare it and they will stay!

A lot more goes into getting ready for waterfowl season than just turning on the wells and getting out the decoys. That is at least if you want to hold birds and have great hunts throughout season. Between discing, planting, burning, pumping, etc their is always something that needs to be done to improve the habitat for the birds. All of these things don't just happen overnight. Throughout the summer we have been working here and their on our ponds to get them ready for this upcoming season. Over the last couple of weeks we have been really busy preparing them. Some we are getting ready for teal season, others for the opener in November and even others we'll hold off till the second split. Here are just a few pictures showing the results of our hard work that we are putting in now so we & our customers can reap the rewards later and have those epic pictures during season. Enjoy them and contact us if you'd like to book a hunt for this upcoming waterfowl season.

Daniel Kubecka
Premier Waterfowl Hunting
Cell: (979)240-5312 call/text
Email: [email protected] 
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Would you be kin to a guy named Grant?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

might oughtta keep this low-key... manipulation is so dang vague that ya could have probs....


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> Would you be kin to a guy named Grant?


Grant Kubecka? Where is he from? Their is a good possibility because there are a bunch of us around.



kweber said:


> might oughtta keep this low-key... manipulation is so dang vague that ya could have probs....


It's pretty black/white. Don't touch it, don't manipulate it, don't mess with it and you're fine. We flag off where we have/haven't drilled in. No cows anywhere around. Huge flagged off areas to put decoys/set-up spread without getting close to it and ways in/out of the field without getting anywhere near it. If you don't try to bend the rules to benefit you and you follow them the way they are written then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

jus' bein' friendly ...USFW aint....
good lookin' set-up!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

kweber said:


> jus' bein' friendly ...USFW aint....
> good lookin' set-up!


No worries man, I just wanted to state that before the thread took off in that direction or before the jr game wardens arrived on here.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Run-N-Gun said:


> It's pretty black/white. Don't touch it, don't manipulate it, don't mess with it and you're fine. We flag off where we have/haven't drilled in. No cows anywhere around. Huge flagged off areas to put decoys/set-up spread without getting close to it and ways in/out of the field without getting anywhere near it. If you don't try to bend the rules to benefit you and you follow them the way they are written then you have nothing to worry about.


Thats basically how we do it. We plan our plots with plenty of access and exclusions to allow us to hunt without being too close to the food.

I wish Texas was more like other states that cater to waterfowlers...

Fields are looking great. Good luck this season.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Another one filling up and looking good.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Looking good!!


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*plots*

u guys truelly have it goin on.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Moved the re-lift pump to another pond yesterday afternoon and fired it up.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looking good bro, hope the teal start showing up...


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

What did you plant that you can flood at such small growth? If it's millet or smartweed the water will kill it and keep it from maturing? Maybe you are just flushing or holding a shallow flood.

I agree with you that to hold birds consistently, you have to put the work in and you got that going on. Good luck.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

They look great I bet the ground really soaked up the water since we have not had much rain.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Man that field looks great! That doesn't empty your well? 

KNOCK EM ALL DOWN!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Blue Water Roughneck said:


> What did you plant that you can flood at such small growth? If it's millet or smartweed the water will kill it and keep it from maturing? Maybe you are just flushing or holding a shallow flood.
> 
> I agree with you that to hold birds consistently, you have to put the work in and you got that going on. Good luck.


We are just flushing it to give it a drink. Left the bottom ends of the fields unplanted so water can stack up for teal season and not waste it. Planted brown top millet and it seems to be shooting up with the water. So far we are really impressed with how it's doing, but it's still young, so we'll see.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't let water sit on it long or it will kill it. I have browntop and jap millet growing good that was planted in July. Watch out for the army worms they kept hammering my last new growth so I had to spray them. Moisture makes it grow fast so a flush once a week or two will bring it on strong. Got 6 more acres or so that I am planting for big duck which I will plant next weekend.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

drake1 said:


> Don't let water sit on it long or it will kill it. I have browntop and jap millet growing good that was planted in July. Watch out for the army worms they kept hammering my last new growth so I had to spray them. Moisture makes it grow fast so a flush once a week or two will bring it on strong. Got 6 more acres or so that I am planting for big duck which I will plant next weekend.


Thanks for the heads up and we're just flushing, not planning on letting it stand on it. We'll keep an eye out for the worms.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Alot of hard work I am sure of, but it should pay off. Good Luck..


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Water is continuing to stack up and it won't be long and the teal will be as well.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Had to re-disc a portion/hole in one of our ponds that the re-growth grass shot up in since we last disced it a month or so ago. The area caught a few lucky rains and the grass took off a little more than we expected. With the drought still here our fuel bill is going to sting pretty good this year, but we will have water for the ducks.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Is Nick keeping the fuel tank from floating off?


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

chuck leaman said:


> Is Nick keeping the fuel tank from floating off?


Haha!

We are looking at it going, "how are you already empty AGAIN....."

We are still pumping away and did some more work to a few of our levees surrounding a couple of our ponds. The water cost so much that we can't afford to lose any. We also did some prep-work to a few of our ponds that we won't flood until the 2nd split. Things are coming together, just ready to let some steel fly!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

That is a massive amount of water comingout of that pipe. Ohh I wouldn't want that bill.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

wal1809 said:


> That is a massive amount of water comingout of that pipe. Ohh I wouldn't want that bill.


No LCRA water means we have to pump to have water for the ducks. It's not the cheapest, but at least we have the option and can guarantee water for our customers. Wouldn't mind a WET October....


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I find it cheaper to pump then buy from the LNVA and crawfish water is cheap.


----------



## CrazyAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

lol more like "migration short stopped" here


----------

